# Do your kids have a bedroom and a family bed?



## imakebelieve (May 5, 2002)

I am curious to find out how many of you that have a family bed, also have full bedrooms set up for your young children. DS4 has always slept with us and doesn't have a bedroom. He does have a huge section our our living room shelved off as his playroom for all of his toys. All of his friends have their own bedroom, though few are still in the family bed. It is a space issue right now, as my business takes up a room. It seemed to be a waste having a whole room that was not being used, so I used it!! My mom thinks it's terrible that he doesn't have his own room. I know we'll set one up soon, but until then, it works for us.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

My girls share a "bedroom" (in quotes because we just set up a bed in there this summer.) My 3.5 yo likes to sleep in there occasionally, esp. when the baby is fussy. before that it just had their toys, dressers, and dirty laundry in there.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I didn't vote because we're odd.

Our bed is open to the children but only Julianna visits our bed on a regular basis.

We have eight children.

One is married.

One is engaged and living in sin with her fiance.

One is a United States Marine stationed at LeJeune (pray for her as she may be deployed soon)

The younger five still live with us.

Jon is 15, has his own room, and would laugh at the concept of sleeping with us (although he did for years when he was a baby/toddler)

Jeanette is 13 and has her own room. (dittos for the family bed as a baby and toddler)

Joshua and Joseph sleep together and only crawl into our bed if they're sick (really sick) Josh and Joseph have their own rooms but sleep together by choice.

Julianna has a toddler bed her daddy built that sits at the foot of our bed. Sometimes she sleeps in her own bed, sometimes she sleeps with Jeanette, sometimes she crawls into our bed in the middle of the night.

Debra Baker (edited to note that Josh is almost 11, Joseph is 8, and Julianna is 4)


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

We have separate rooms set up for each of our children (DS is 3; DD is 2 mos.), mostly to hold toys, books, etc. and to allow DS to play by himself in his own space--he's really getting into that now. DS has his own twin bed, which he started using 6 mos ago. He comes in our bed when he's sick or otherwise needy. DD sleeps with us all the time.

Beth, mom to Benji (3/23/00) and Maggie (1/24/03)


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

We only have a family bed. My boys are 3 1/2 and almost 2. I hope no one is ready to sleep somewhere else, because I don't know where I'd put them







Our bed is really two full sized, and eventually we plan to move them both out together along with one of the mattresses, but they both still wake and nurse at night, so I don't want them any farther away.

There is no room for anything else in our bed room. So we do have a playroom that also has everyone's dressers/clothes in it. It sure is nice when dh gets ready for work at 6 am.









We also have another room that holds the sewing machine, tool boxes, ect. I don't imagine my kids will have their own rooms for a long time, but eventually they will share a room and we will be alone again


----------



## sunmountain (Nov 19, 2001)

I guess we're "odd", too, but then everyone here seems to be









Dh and I have our own room, king sized bed. Next door is the kids room, with the majority of their toys, three twin beds and dressers for all four children.

dd, 1yo, sleeps with us fulltime.
ds3, 3yo, sleeps either with one of his brothers or alone in one of the beds in the kids room.
ds2, 5yo, sleeps almost always alone, since he kicks and no one wants to sleep with him







but he's ok with it








ds1, 8yo, sleeps alone or with ds3.

Everyone is welcome in our bed when they are sick or scared. We do have two other bedrooms, one is an office and one is storage, junk we have to get rid of. We hope to clean it out and move me, dh and dd in there this summer. Then ds1, can have his own room, which he really needs.


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

I voted other
Both kids have their own bedrooms, my son who is 7 sleeps in his room in his bed (usually) My dd, who is almost 4 sleeps next to our bed in her sleeping bag.


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

We have a full time family bedroom, and my dd does not have a room of her own. Of course she is only four months old... It is largely a space issue for us as well, because we live with my parents right now. She'll have her own room one day, though I dont see it as being a priority as long as we continue to cosleep.


----------



## Brooklynn'sMommy (Mar 27, 2003)

DD is only 2 mos old, so she still sleeps with us. We have a nursery with mostly her dressers and changing area in it. Also it has a crib that MIL bought for her. She never uses it though and we were thinking about converting it into a side car co-sleeper thing for when DH and I need a little cuddle time.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Both dd sleep with me in "my" room. Dh currently sleeps in his "play" room because he has such a wacky schedule. We are lucky enough to have three bedrooms, so the third room is for the girls. Toys, books, clothes, play space for them. Also a place for dd1 who is 3.5 to get away from dd2 who is 1.5, even though it is technically a room for both of them.







As they get older, who knows whos room will be whos?


----------



## Openskyheart (Nov 25, 2002)

I voted part time family bed and kids also have their own rooms. My kids are now ds8 and dd6, so the family bed has become part time gradually.

Even when they were sleeping in the family bed full time they each had their own rooms for their stuff, I guess. Sometimes they would take naps in their own rooms when they were very little - but that was rare!

The kids have gone through stages of falling asleep in their own rooms, falling asleep in (what is now called) our bed and being moved to their own beds - only to show up again in the middle of the night - and falling asleep in a shared bed in one of their rooms.

Each of their rooms is set up so that the kids can sleep in the same room together - something they were choosing often until recently.

Ds8 is now falling asleep in his own room most nights, by choice. Dd6 is falling asleep in our bed, and is carried to her own bed before we go to bed. They both run into our bed in the morning for lots of cuddles, and are welcome in the middle of the night too - but that hasn't been happening lately.

This was fun to look back and see how it's been evolving!

Laura


----------



## beccaboo (Nov 30, 2001)

DS #1 (almost 4) has a bedroom with a bed, but chooses to sleep on a mattress in "our" room. DS #2 (almost 1) doesn't have his own room (he might if it weren't for space issues). As it is, his brother's room is really more of a playroom for both boys - we only keep toys that are reasonably baby-friendly out. Things with tiny parts are stored separately and played with only occasionally (ie, during the baby's nap, or at the dining room table where baby can't reach).


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

We have 3 rooms upstairs in our house. Of the 2 smaller ones, one is a guest room and the other a playroom. One room is huge, and it's the family bedroom. DS1(7yo) has his own twin bed. DD(4) sleeps in a sidecar crib adjoining our bed. DS2(2) sleeps with us. We have a set of bunkbeds, and this summer the older kids will be in those, but still in our room. Then DS2 will graduate to the sidecar.


----------



## oncewerewise (Feb 14, 2003)

Currently, the big bed where we all sleep (most of the time though baby dd sleeps in crib by choice) is in the girls' room. It's a huge playroom with a crib, a toddler bed (that's used for when older dd has a friend stay over) and the queen size bed. I have my own bedroom (desk, bed, clothes) but never sleep in there. It's in case I ever have adult company (wink wink). We also have a futon in the living room where I sleep occassionally. Usually if I'm really tired. Or if one girl wakes up I bring her in the living room so as not to wake the other. When the girls get older, I want to be able to give them each their own room with a double bed so they can sleep with each other if they want but so that they each have their own space. I *need* my own space and so would like them to have it for when/if they want it. They will also be more than welcome to crawl into bed with me if they feel like it.

Peace.


----------



## mojomom (Mar 5, 2003)

My dd who is 6 has her own room and now only comes in bed with us on the weekend or if she has a bad dream. When she was a baby and co-slept with us, her "room" was being used by my brother who was living with us and then a friend of the family, since then she has had her own room and slept with us. Ds sleeps with us and has a toddler bed in our room. His toys and clothes are in his sisters room and we also have a playroom off the kitchen with their toys. When my ds no longer wants to sleep with us he will be moved into his sister's room and they will share for awhile


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

My kids share a room (ages 8 and 3). Both go to bed in their own beds at night, but are welcome to come into our bed any time. DS#1 comes in if he gets scared (very rare) or if he is sick. DS#2 comes and joins us almost every night/early morning.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

We have a full time family bed with dd who is 13 months and our two sweet dogs. Thank goodness it's a king size! We also have a room with dd's crib, which she's never used. It also has a queen size bed, it's our guest room. Dd's diaper changing area is also in that room. Our house is very small and we wanted her to have a nice room to play in, so we turned our dining room into her play room. When we have a bigger house and another child, we will still have a family bed, but also a bedroom for our kids to share when they're ready to sleep on their own.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

My mom was SO happy to buy us a crib once she knew I was pregnant. I felt why this baby is going to co-sleep with me. He is almost 1 and no signs of sleeping in his own crib. Okay he did once. Not sure if he will ever use it. But he does have is own room set up. It gets some use since he plays in there.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

we use a full-time family bed with a co-sleeper for dd. DD has her own room-which holds some of her toys (alot of her toys are also in the liv room) books, clothes and changing table. I keep my desk and computer as well as a futon for story and nursing time (also good for guests) It's probably my favorite room in the house as it's very bright and happy and colorful.


----------



## madison (Nov 20, 2001)

Mine isn't here yet (July) but I'm planning on having him/her family bed until around age 3? And then I'd consider moving to a bigger apartment with 2 bedrooms. Or I may get a 2bd and turn the 2nd room into a daycare/craft room, with some toys!


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

We have 2 bedrooms, and technically one is ours and one belongs to ds (2.5 years old). In reality, we play musical beds and wind up with various configurations throughout the night. Usually, one of us sleeps with ds until he falls asleep. Then, we stay awake together for a couple of hourse, and when it's our bed time, one of us goes off into our room and the other joins ds in his room. However, occasionally, dh and I do go to our bed together, and then ds joins us a few hours later. It's different from night to night.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our 18 mo. old dd sleeps with us full-time, but has her own bedroom/playroom. It has also been serving as a guest bedroom for the last 6 months since my mother has come to stay with us.

Amy, mom to Tsueno, 09/12/-01


----------



## kwl718 (Oct 25, 2002)

We've got 3 bedrooms:

Big bedroom: shared by SO, me and 10 month old. It has a king sized bed, two dressers and the chaning table...all the baby's toys and stuff are in there.

LIttle bedroom #1: my 13 year old

little bedroom [email protected]: SO's 14 year old who only sleeps there every other weekend.

We decided that it was not worth it to upset SO's son and so have him in is own room even though he is not there much. Hopefully baby will be happy in our room until he is four or so and the oldest goest to college. If not, I don't know what we'll do.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Right now we are living in my mother's house and have two bedrooms that we use. We all sleep together in one, and in the other are the baby's clothes, diapers, and alot of our stuff too. There is no bed in there, so it isn't really a child's room, even though we refer to it as Emily's room b/c she gets changed and dressed in there.

Our new place has two bedrooms and one "enclosed balcony" which is basically just another bedroom with tile on the floor. We are planning on having one more child, but will have them share a room. We are going to use the third room as a library/children's play area for their art stuff, projects etc (we're planning on homeschooling). DD can stay in our bed as long as she wants, as with number 2, but when they are ready they can share a room.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

I sleep in "our" room w/the baby dd3 and usually my 3yo dd1 joins us though she goes down in her bunk bed in her room. DH sleeps on the couch and my 2yo dd2 sleeps in a crib in her room.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

We haven't co-slept full time in a while, but we still do it sometimes. He has always had his own room because we never planned on co-sleeping but when he was teeny tiny he wouldn't sleep anywhere except beside us, hence the co-sleeping arrangement came about. For a while though I felt like his room was basically a big storage area for his clothes.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Both girls have their own room, and usually sleep there. Dd1 is 8.5 yo and hasn't been in our bed in over a year, and then only 'cos she was sick. Dd2 is 2.5 yo and very ocassionally sleeps with us, but generally it's a marital bed, not a family bed.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Well I picked We have a part time family bed and each has their own rooms -which I think describes our family - I put my older two boys to bed in their own room and if they wander in in the middle of the night then we're fine with that. My baby sleeps with us full time however. Maybe I should have picked "other" lol.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I picked full time family bed and each have their own rooms, but that isn't entirely true. Ds is 9. He sleeps in his room when dh is here and in the family bed when dh is away (due to space). The girls sleep with us but they start in the bassinet or swings first then move to our bed when they want to nurse and stay there the rest of the night. The girls have a room for them together should they want to go there, but so far haven't used it once. I expect they'll sleep there parttime when they start sleeping through the night (does that ever happen until they are preteens?).


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

My boys have their own rooms.
ds1 sleeps in his.
ds2 falls asleep in bed with me and the I put him in his crib till he wakes up around 12-2am. If my room was on the first floor I probably wouldn't put him in his crib at all but after he goes to sleep I like to come back downstairs for awhile and I wouldnt want his falling out of my bed. when dh goes to bed early ds2 doesn't go in the crib.


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

Taylor had his "space" so I picked that. He actually shares his bedroom with the office, half-n-half. His bed is there and his clothes and toys. He slept full time with us until he was 2.5 and even now at almost 3 spends the begining and end of the night with us.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

My 8 year old is more than welcome to sleep in our king sized bed, but unless she is sick, she prefers her own bed (and I am grateful as she TAKES UP THE ENTIRE KING SIZE BED:LOL ).

My question is this. We have ds who is 8 weeks and I am terrified of him sleeping with us. We are both incredibly mobile and sound sleepers and worry that we will roll over on top of him. A couple of times I have gotten up in the middle of the night and placed him with us (without any memory of doing so). Dh told me the other night that he couldn't wait until Kaeleb was old enough to sleep with us and I was thinking that around 10 months or so he would be big enough for us to feel if we did roll ontop of him.....other than saying that he is big enough now, as we both (dh and I) disagree, what is a good age for him to be big enough? 20 lbs? 15? We would never forgive ourselves if we hurt him. He is probably 13 lbs or so now.


----------



## chie96 (Apr 2, 2003)

DD (18.5 mos) has her own room with a crib, standard bed, dresser and toys (most of her toys are in the living room, though). DH and I sleep upstairs (we are in a 2 br townhome - I hate the br on different floors) until DD wakes and then I go downstairs and finish the night with her in the big-girl bed.







.

She did sleep in our room in her cradle and then crib for the first 9 mos, but DH's incessant snoring







: began to wake DD so she and I moved downstairs.


----------



## RaisingCaine (Apr 6, 2003)

Caine has his own room, it's got a crib, dresser, the whole nine yards. He's never once slept or played in there though. Dh has kind of taken it over as a work room for tinkering on his computer.


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

We have a 4 bedroom house (yes, what a luxury) that we bought from my parents. We mostly use one bedroom for sleeping in our "big" family bed, but our 3 year old has his own room and we are setting up a room for the new baby so that I have a place for her stuff (and maybe she will nap there??)

I hate the idea of a baby in a big bed alone for naps. The baby's room has carpet - so even if she just naps on the floor with a light blankie that seems safer than in our massive queen/twin bed alone...


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We set up a nursery for our son before he was born, just because it was a fun thing to do, not because we thought he'd actually sleep in here. Now his room is more like an office/playroom, although it is still decorated as a nursery. The crib, which was used maybe ten times total, is filled with baby clothes that he has outgrown. There is a little futon in here that he usually naps on during the day, and a little T.V. with a built-in VCR that I let him watch his Elmo videos on when he's needing a nap. But, no, there is no useable bed in his bedroom.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My daughter has her own room, but I bought a double bed for it so that I could sleep with her. She never comes into our room at night, she just calls for me and I go to her. In the morning she will come up and get in my bed sometimes, but other times she just wants to go into the living room.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

We have a family bed (only a queen, how I'd love to have a king!) and dd has a toddler bed in her bedroom.

We didn't bother with a crib this time for ds (due any day) because I doubt we'd use it.







:


----------



## t-elaine (Feb 6, 2003)

We have a king size bed that has been fulltime family, till lately.
dds (4yo and 7mos) have a room with their stuff and a bunk bed. Occaisionally dd1 chooses to sleep in there. (she's in our bed tonight.)
Our children will always be welcome in our bed.
tina


----------



## Naturalmomma (Apr 29, 2003)

We have a full-time family bed. We will continue with the new baby as well. We plan to incorporate the "sibling bed" when we have our 3rd child.
Our home is a bungalow, so our upstairs is quite large. Once we have 3 or more children, we will put a full-size bed in our room and have the older ones sleep there and the infant in our bed.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

When my dear children were little, we had a king size futon on the floor. We all cleaned it up together each day.

They had beds in their own rooms, but they were never used unless someone came over who would not understand the family bed concept. We kept their toys and books and desks there also.

You should also know that if you get a call and surprise inspection from CPS, that is one thing that they do look for.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by applejuice_
*You should also know that if you get a call and surprise inspection from CPS, that is one thing that they do look for.*
Do you mean whether or not kids have a bedroom or that you all sleep together?


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Now my babies sleep together in their bedroom, which adjoins our bedroom. We can all see each other from our beds. It's nice and works well for us. If they wake in the middle of the night, just seeing/hearing us (and of course comfort of their twin sibling right there) is usually comfort enough to settle them back to sleep without a peep - when they need physical comforting, that's easy too.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I've been meaning to move this...Nightwaking and the Family Bed is where this really belongs.


----------

